# where's my original motor



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

I'm restoring a 69 goat. I just got done restoring a fully intact 69 wt block with date code matching 48 heads, alternator, water pump, intake, carb and distributor, for this car. Unfortunately its not the original motor to this car. Obviously its belongs to someone else GTO. Is there a registry for regular gto's where people can post what they have and maybe try to re marry some of the parts with their original cars.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

nope, but not a bad idea.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree PHS should (might) do it.


----------



## Chris.H (Apr 19, 2021)

I know its an old post,, I agree its a great idea, but some people wont want that kind of registry as their #matching cars will be not # matching if their original engines turn up somewhere as there is allot of re-stamping going on out there.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PY forums has something like that.





Missing Pontiacs, Parts or Trailers - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Include lost or stolen items here



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





as does the Chevelle forum;








Lost and Found


A home for lost and found Chevelle cars or items.




www.chevelles.com





Maybe Bear can push that through.


----------

